# easy pig/hog waterer



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

This is our water setup for our pigs/hogs.
Been using this for years now and it still doesn't leak.
I used auto gasket sealer around all bolts and pipe through the plastic.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

From the photo, I can't tell all the materials I would need to make one. Is it a free standing tank that you refill from time to time?


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

TrojanÂ® Model 33 Pressure Waterer 
$24.95 at jeffers supply 
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...5&dept_id=326&Area=&browselist=325&sort=&c=11
Cast aluminum, blue, non-porous 7"L x 5 1/2"W x 1 1/2"D for watering all swine. Uses a trouble free, non-siphoning patented 393 valve. Stainless steel trip plate is pressured by swine to fill cup. Orifice sleeve inside the filter controls high & low water pressure for uniform water flow. Holds up to 2 cups. (3 lbs*) 


The tank is a food grade 55 gallon plastic barrel
the bowl is the system used to water horses. (Pic attached)

I just drill a hole into the drum the size of the pipe coming from the water bowl and also two hole for the mounting bolts. I set he flow adjuster to full because the only pressure is gravity so the water flows correctly.
i mount the bowl at the very bottom of the drum so the bottom of the bowl pests on the pallet. This way the hog doesn't break the bowl if he steps on it. I also put auto gasket cement on the washers inside and out side of the drum whew I have drilled the holes for mounting and flow.
It takes about 1-1/2 hour to make and costs about
$35.00 including barrel, gasket cement,washers,and the bowl itself.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

This would be a MAJOR upgrade in my watering routine now. Currently, I'm using large rubber feed tubs that I rinse and fill daily, ugh! Means I have to go into every pen and get all hog-muddy if it's been raining.


----------



## 2story (Apr 6, 2005)

there was an excellent thread on watering hogs with a barrel and a nipple, it is probably a year old wish it was a sticky. :shrug:


----------



## 2story (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=130843 pic are goen though. :1pig:


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

The nipple is upside down but the idea is good.
Just make sure the area going through the barrel
is sealed so no leaks.
The barrel then can be placed outside the pen so it is easier to fill and clean.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i have a watering timer set to run for 5 minutes every 6 hours (when its hot) into a bucket which effectively flushes it out and the run off fills their wallow so far it has worked great. The bucket by the way is tied to the cattle panel.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

wow thanks so much. I'll have to start looking for a barrel and order one of those bowls. I have potbellies. ( pets) and right now I have a large hard plastic swimming pool that is there for them. Of course it is a pain for me to dump and clean everyday. Lots of times I feel like I am wasting so much water. They drink it and swim in it all day but, if I had a waterer like that I wouldn't feel such a need to change the swimming pool everday. I would know they had clean drinking water at all times. What a mess they are. But so darn cute.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

We use the nipple on a piece of 6" PVC pipe and then run hoses directly into the pipe, attach it and then we don't have to carry any water. Right now - high heat/humidity we have to refill 2x per day for 5 hogs.

It works great - best thing is it's easy to move around (we need to take it to the 4-H fair to water the pigs during the week)


----------



## 2story (Apr 6, 2005)

chica- you could add a float valve to the top and not mess with refilling, I see alot of those at the fair -no float valve though, with or with out you have a lot less mess to contend with, though the weight of a barrel full of water is a stabalizing factor.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I use a nipple waterer. It's a gravity fed one. I threaded it into a heavy plastic bucket & put a washer & nut on the inside to keep them from pulling it out. It works great.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I just set up a new waterer for my pigs. I used a Little Giant automatic bowl type waterer that I have a hose hooked to. The waterer is lag bolted to the side of their shed and supported underneath with wood blocks. The hose hooks to a 5gal. bucket outside the pen that I cut out the top on and covered with screen. All I have to do is pour clean water in the 5gal. bucket and they've got clean fesh water. I have a gutter on their shed and a rain barrel to get water from (if it would just rain) that I will pipe directly from in the future eliminating carrying any water.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

Sounds like a winner.

Pictures please

Have a great day


----------

